# Dear Summer,



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

We miss you lots.

Please come back to us soon.

Love,

Terri and Flip


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh my giddy aunt, it's still 84 down here, we're still swimming and boating at the moment. Almost wish it would cool down, just a touch.
Nice photo's of Flip enjoying his summer. It won't be long......


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics. I just <3 Flip. I can really tell that he is a summer boy. :biggrin: Does he like the snow at all?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh my giddy aunt, it's still 84 down here, we're still swimming and boating at the moment. Almost wish it would cool down, just a touch.
> Nice photo's of Flip enjoying his summer. It won't be long......


Yep definitely still hot in South Florida. If only it would be cooler year round. :biggrin:

Summer here stinks, :frown:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He does like snow too, but he LOVES swimming best.


----------

